# Tonight



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Avoid Maspero (state tv) area and corniche at all costs, big demo and clashes happening right now between demo and military police

Reports some protesters killed


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Watching on tv and can see the smoke from my balcony and hear gunshots, and they wanted to stop the emergency law???


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

according to the latest 1 dead and 20 wounded state tv.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> according to the latest 1 dead and 20 wounded state tv.


I would take anything from state tv with a pinch of salt, there are a lot more dead protesters than that.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The army were running people over with their APCs


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I saw two ambulances sirens and lights flashing.

The road outside my building is at a standstill, the bridge has some traffic flowing but not the usual amount.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

4 ambulances just left, 2 arriving


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> 4 ambulances just left, 2 arriving


I've seen pictures of dead people lying in the street, civilians, or at least in plain clothes. Media crews are being harassed or even assaulted to stop them from covering from the ground. 

welcome to the New Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Someone or multiples of people in authority are determined that there will be no peace here, I reported about seeing the thugs sitting with the police and army behind the Israeli embassy on Tuesday night


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Its now reported 12 dead and 100 plus injured mostly from the army.God help us.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I know of 6 copts who have left Egypt this week and two more next week... you really can't blame them.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> Its now reported 12 dead and 100 plus injured mostly from the army.God help us.


From eye witness at the Coptic hospital, at least 17 civilians in the morgue so far

This video shows APCs zig-zaging into the crowds 

Maspiro.3GP - YouTube

We are back in January it seems


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> From eye witness at the Coptic hospital, at least 17 civilians in the morgue so far
> 
> This video shows APCs zig-zaging into the crowds
> 
> ...




Horrifying


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

BBC News - Egypt troops dead after Coptic church protest in Cairo


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

aykalam said:


> From eye witness at the Coptic hospital, at least 17 civilians in the morgue so far
> 
> This video shows APCs zig-zaging into the crowds
> 
> ...


Just heard there's problems continuing between army and others between Abdul minham riad and Tahrir.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Horrifying


The photos I have seen are too graphic to post here, gun shot wounds but also bodies just crushed by armoured vehicles. 

Please guys do not believe state tv: they are back to their old ways. Actually they probably never changed ways


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

There is an uneasy air in Alexandria too. I can hear sudden outbreaks of police sirens, gangs fighting over something and hords of crowds randomly in not any specific area. This happened a few blocks away from my apartment and I could see everything from my window. I really hope war does not break out here in Egypt  it really feels like that its on the 'edge' and even teachers and students from my University are out protesting.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ArabianNights said:


> There is an uneasy air in Alexandria too. I can hear sudden outbreaks of police sirens, gangs fighting over something and hords of crowds randomly in not any specific area. This happened a few blocks away from my apartment and I could see everything from my window. I really hope war does not break out here in Egypt  it really feels like that its on the 'edge' and even teachers and students from my University are out protesting.





Your hope is too late... this has been the on going situation since the revolution


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> There is an uneasy air in Alexandria too. I can hear sudden outbreaks of police sirens, gangs fighting over something and hords of crowds randomly in not any specific area. This happened a few blocks away from my apartment and I could see everything from my window. I really hope war does not break out here in Egypt  it really feels like that its on the 'edge' and even teachers and students from my University are out protesting.


This is the reason why we want you to think about things regarding opening a new restaurant. Things are very uncertain now....


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

txlstewart said:


> This is the reason why we want you to think about things regarding opening a new restaurant. Things are very uncertain now....


Hahaha! Too right! That was more just a thought... a nice idea, but of course considering this and many other things, one needs to check whether something like this or anything similar is viable or not. Same for anyone who is thinking of buying residential property here, for example.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Keep your bags packed and a few quid in your shoes.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*Sectarian violence*

I don't believe the riots last night where sectarian founded as having lived on and off here for 30 years among Muslims and Christians living and working together and never a problem .Personally I think someone is behind all this as Egyptians are basically not of sectarian nature they're Egyptians.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> I don't believe the riots last night where sectarian founded as having lived on and off here for 30 years among Muslims and Christians living and working together and never a problem .Personally I think someone is behind all this as Egyptians are basically not of sectarian nature they're Egyptians.


You should think again.......


----------

